

Ash HN: What are the best designed personal web sites? - JacobEdelman

What are the best designed personal web sites?
======
mrzool
I love Frank Chimero's website:

[http://frankchimero.com/](http://frankchimero.com/)

~~~
akama
I really love how clean and straight to the point this is.

------
yzzxy
I like

[http://www.syedrezaali.com/output/](http://www.syedrezaali.com/output/)

Nice showcase for his work, which is excellent as well.

[http://acko.net/](http://acko.net/)

Make sure to open some articles, especially the one on the website header
(that's not an image).

[http://jwz.org/](http://jwz.org/)

One of the bastions of the older internet, started in 1993. Design of the main
site is pretty polarizing.

------
bramgg
Good design is almost never memorable, unless it's sole purpose is to be
aesthetically pleasing, like a painting.

------
MichaelCrawford
Mine, of course!

